# Lima 14 ton shay - Iron Horse Models



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,
Just finished digitalising my Iron Horse Models Lima 14 ton shay #1.
A very nice brass model. The power pickups were not great, so I replaced them with LGB pickups, one on each axel. Since the ESU Loksound XL V4.0 decoder wouldn't fit under the engine, I placed the speaker in the water tank next to the motor and hid the decoder under the wood. Also added cab lighting with soft glow LED.
Here some pics:









































































TOM


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very good looking engine, I love the weathering and wood conversion
Dennis


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Very Nice! Will we get to see a video of it in action?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom you have a great looking shay and you have made some good upgrades. Don ,t know what part of the country you live in but you should try to visit Cass rr in West virigina.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Just a guess, but Rensselaer, NY.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rensselaer is correct. How did you ever guess? Across the river from Albany.
Will try to post a video when I get the Shay to the layout.
TOM


----------

